# Eating and bathing



## Shelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Gamera LOVES to eat while bathing. He hates to bath, and is somewhat of a picky eater, but put the 2 together and he seems very happy to do both.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess you figure out what works and just go with it.. Gamera is multi-tasking..Cool photo..


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, whatever works.


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 28, 2011)

what a cute little guy! just love the name!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 28, 2011)

That is too cute, glad you figured something out to make him happy.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 16, 2011)

Shelly, I love your signature. That is so funny. I would run from that Tort, too


----------



## ascott (May 17, 2011)

Awesome! We have four CDT's, Humphry, Herman, Hayes and we have a Ghamara too..not spelled the same...so have to say your Fort has a Fantastic name...you must be a Godzilla fan as well  our guy Herman refuses to soak unless it is his idea...he actually flops his feet tucks his head in and rams the inside soaked wall like the gladiators they can be...so we just leave him a shallow dish with water to remain in control...hahaha


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2011)

That is interesting, looks like he eats real good.


----------

